# Algae or Not Algae?



## guppyman7476 (Jan 1, 2005)

I was in a pet store today and in one of the tanks I noticed tufts of green on a small rock and on the gravel in a couple of areas. It was a dark green in color. And was actually almost balled up together. It was not a moss ball because it was not compact. I have 2 of those myself.

Ken


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Sounds like Brush/BBA ( black beard algae)... http://www.floridadriftwood.com/algae_identification.html


----------

